# Children books BAD. Guns... okay.



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435453343737028608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435681618824503305


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

After ransacking the Norwegian embassy, they rushed to the Afghanistan National Institute of Music to destroy all musical instruments.

_*This info is from an Indian, and I never believe them ... but if true.. it's terrible.. and funny, at the same time. Have you ever heard Afghan music? No? Lucky you.*_


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

WHAT...??? 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

they are just animals , its to be expected,, hope all the goats got out of town safely


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

The real question is how long it will be until this narrow-minded scum starts spreading medieval Islam to the rest of the world through terrorism (backed by Pakistan): it's a very sad time once again, and those terrible images of what happened 20 years ago are still very vivid in my mind - even if I watched everything unfold on TV. 

The Taliban (sounds like we're speaking about cockroaches...where's the appropriate insecticide?) will need a reminder named B-1 if they push their utter BS too far: 



. It's not a question of if, but when.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I do have a question.... WHY on earth are they targeting the Norwegian embassy? What did Norway do to ... well.. ANYONE???

And don't they know that even if an embassy is locked up, it's not your soil technically. Basically you stepped into Norway itself. You do not have the right to go through their stuff and burn their books and destroy their drinks.

I guess they have no idea of diplomacy and foreign relations.



Pebble Shooter said:


> it's a very sad time once again


Sad? I find it hilarious. It's "Planet of the Apes" in real life.



Pebble Shooter said:


> starts spreading medieval Islam to the rest of the world


This ain't Islam, mate. No matter how much the Taliban insist it is.



Pebble Shooter said:


> backed by Pakistan


Pakistan only has good wishes for everyone and everything.

Bonus video:


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> The real question is how long it will be until this narrow-minded scum starts spreading medieval Islam to the rest of the world through terrorism (backed by Pakistan): it's a very sad time once again, and those terrible images of what happened 20 years ago are still very vivid in my mind - even if I watched everything unfold on TV.
> 
> The Taliban (sounds like we're speaking about cockroaches...where's the appropriate insecticide?) will need a reminder named B-1 if they push their utter BS too far:
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

"Pakistan only has good wishes for everyone and everything." Hmm...err, no.

Here is some interesting reading on the subject, still relevant even if the article dates back to 2016:









The Pakistani Mecca of Terror | by Brahma Chellaney - Project Syndicate


Brahma Chellaney argues that the country's unaccountable military has made it the global hub of militant violence.




www.project-syndicate.org





The West will have to be on guard especially after the recent geopolitical events. I hope "sleepy Joe" is ready too.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Brahma Chellany is an Indian security analyst and rabid Pakistan hater. Not even regarded as "neutral" in his native India.

If you want to impress me, you need to do better than quote random Indians you found 5 minutes ago on Google. 



Pebble Shooter said:


> The West will


It won't.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Let's see...oh, the London bombings come to mind, among other: 









Pakistan militants linked to London attacks


· Two bombers travelled together, documents show · Leader of plot also said to have visited Israel




www.theguardian.com





Although a shade too socialist for me, the "Guardian" is stating facts: no Indian bias here. Should we dig further, hmm?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pebble Shooter said:


> no Indian bias here


Good good... you are learning fast. 

You posted an article that is "yes, maybe, probably, investigating, etc". Okay... and??? *If any of it had any substance, Pakistan and UK wouldn't be having excellent relations today.*

Fact is... "the west" lost. And losers will blame everyone but themselves. It's never THEIR fault, is it? *"Someone stabbed us in the back!"*... That is ALWAYS the narrative.

It's normal and I understand.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The difference between ten years ago and today is, even the western mainstream media is VERY reluctant to say anything bad about Pakistan. Even the traditionally anti-Pakistan BBC is shutting down anti-Pakistan critics. 

Watch:










You can shout against Pakistan till you are blue in the face. Nobody is listening.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Pakistan news channel shows viral whatsapp video..... All those planes the Americans destroyed and the taliban couldn't fix? They found a use for those:






I said "Planet of the Apes", did I not? 🤣






After ending music, burning comic books, destroying booze, making women invisible, I guess swinging is fine entertainment. Listen to the joy in their voices.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Now they come to us, EU is open for everyone. constantly those "refugees" show their thankfulness for free new flat and all-round care by knifing down native people on the streets or raping or extreme vandalism. And what happens to them? Like nothing. They are then mostly considerd as traumatized and won't be locked away in prison. They don't have to fear anything. our country gets flooded with analphabets ...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Why do you have to take them in? Why does anyone in Europe have to take them in?

It is like America forced Europe to surrender and pick up poop they created.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Exactly!


----------

